
Show HN: Search engine for 20,000+ machine learning models - mikeshi42
https://modeldepot.io/search
======
mikeshi42
Hey everyone! As part of running ModelDepot, I get a ton of requests for
models that might solve a specific problem. Unfortunately the current volume
of curated ML models on ModelDepot wasn't nearly enough so I thought if there
was a better way to discover the ones that already exist out there, that could
go a long way and help people use ML even easier (and hopefully lower the
amount of 2am chats that are asking for a specific model haha).

I've spent the last month learning how to build a search engine from nothing,
and had a lot of fun creating various ML pipelines and tuning Elasticsearch to
surface good results on everything :)

I'd love to hear any feedback you guys have on different search patterns it's
missing, genre of models it hasn't indexed yet, weird result rankings, or
anything else in general! I'm also always free to chat via the in-site chat as
well :)

------
katyzou
Yes! I’ve been waiting for this

------
ai_ia
This is excellent. Just signed up for community.

~~~
mikeshi42
Awesome :D Thanks!

------
andrewstetsenko
what are the criteria for aggregating your models?

~~~
mikeshi42
It starts off with a set of searches on Github like Tensorflow, ICCV, etc. and
then from there it classifies repos as ML related or not, and then continues
to crawl referenced repos from the ones that are ML related. Would love to
hear if you know of any other interesting sources :)

------
kentms
Great stuff.

------
prithvi24
this is pretty hypergrowth :D

